# Miller Lite Mack Attack



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on out and show the kayak and boat guys what you pier fisherman can do!!

Entry fee for the pier division is $30. Half of that fee will be put into the prize fund and half will be donated to Covenant Hospice. You will receive a tournament tee shirt with your entry. There will be a $100 optional cash award for the pier division only. The winner will receive a gift certificate for an annual pass to the Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier as well as the accumulated prize fund. KING MACKEREL is the only eligible species for the pier division. Register at the captain's meeting at Hub Stacey's at the Point on May 23, 2008 from 6:30 to 9:00pm. If you wish to enter the optional cash award please have separate payment of cash or a check made payable to cash. Standard entry fee is to be made payable to Covenant Hospice. Look for brochures and/or pamphlets with rules and entry forms at local bait and tackle stores, Wal Mart or Academy. If you would like to have one mailed to your home email [email protected] with your name and mailing address. There are very specific rules pertaining to this division so be sure to read them carefully.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

everyone knows i WILL WIN!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

It's coming up this weekend. Hope to see you at registration. There's an annual pass to the Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier up for grabs.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ok, i have to work saturday, and there's no way i can get out of it... so, somebody has to win and dedicate it on my behalf.


----------

